
Ask: What Is the Best Mobile Analytics Platform in 2019? - MobileVet
GA is shutting down this year as is Fabric, both are replaced by Firebase in the Google ecosystem.  Firebase Analytics seems underwhelming and &#x27;behind.&#x27;<p>We are considering a return to Flurry... but being owned by Yahoo and featuring case studies from 2009 on their website doesn&#x27;t offer much confidence they will be around much longer.<p>Mixpanel &amp; AppSee are $$$, but if these are the best options we will spend the money.<p>Would love to hear what people are using today and any comparable pros &#x2F; cons.
======
devdesigner
We use Appsee as part of our analytics stack and we've been really happy with
it so far, mostly because of the session recordings and touch heatmap tools -
these are tools you won't get with most analytics platforms and they've been
invaluable. Appsee has a lot of pricing tiers depending on number of apps,
sessions etc. so I suggest you reach out to them to get a quote.
[https://www.appsee.com/](https://www.appsee.com/)

~~~
MobileVet
Cool, I remember when they first came out... it was pretty awesome tech. Now
it feels a little spooky and while it can clearly be beneficial, Apple has
been cracking down on it.

Do you make it clear to your users that you record their screens? I heard
Apple was reaching out to every app that used it and making sure it was
clearly described

------
gorkemcetin
Not sure whether you checked but have you had a look at Countly?
([https://count.ly](https://count.ly)) - it has both free and paid tiers, and
lets you deploy it on your own premises if you are in a privacy-focused
sector.

~~~
MobileVet
Funny, just ran into it for the first time doing my research. Do you use their
hosting or your own? Why did you choose it over Flurry et al? Are you pleased
with it?

~~~
MobileVet
Ah, never mind, I see you are with Count.ly. Cool. What would you say are the
top 2 differentiators after self hosting?

